

Things to Check in PHP - jpro
http://php.dzone.com/articles/5-things-you-should-check-now

======
Produce
NO. If you are having performance problems then the first thing you need to do
is to run a profiler against your code. If you're optimizing things because
you _think_ they might be slow, you're doing it wrong.

Not to mention how dense these suggestions are. Caching speeds things up?
Really? Thank you for enlightening all of us.

~~~
jpro
I think it must be aimed at beginners in some of these points.

------
pestaa
A bonus tip: do not merge arrays if you're not absolutely positively sure they
are truly associative. Consider:

    
    
        array_merge(array(CONST_1 => 'val1'), array(CONST_2 => 'val2'));
    

You'd expect the result to be

    
    
        array(CONST_1 => 'val1', CONST_2 => 'val2')
    

And you'd be wrong most of the time. If we have something like this:

    
    
        define('CONST_1', '1024');
        define('CONST_2', '65536');
    

The result of the above array_merge is:

    
    
        array(0 => 'val1', 1 => 'val2');
    

And that's because PHP doesn't care about the keys if they are numerical (note
that I didn't say numbers; these were strings.)

Coming from PHP background first I didn't understand why I would need separate
types for lists and dicts in Python. Now I think they are a godsend.

If I had the time I'd write 999 Things You Should Check in Your PHP Right Now.
If this is the only language in your belt, please for your software's sake
learn something else, widen your perspective.

~~~
xd
_If this is the only language in your belt, please for your software's sake
learn something else, widen your perspective._

Would help if you spent some time learning PHP in the first place :/ .. to
preserve keys simply '+' the arrays together:

    
    
      php > define('CONST_1', '1024');
      php > define('CONST_2', '65536');
      php > print_r((array(CONST_1 => 'val1') + array(CONST_2 => 'val2')));
      Array
      (
          [1024] => val1
          [65536] => val2
      )
    

Also, constants have nothing to do with the problem you had, it's just the way
array_merge works.

Edit: wow, just wow. The parent is voted up with miss information and I'm
voted down for correcting him.

~~~
pestaa
Just so you know, my comment is not upvoted, and yours is downvoted because of
the tone.

"It's just the way array_merge works" is true, so true even that it applies to
the whole language. Why would merging an array yield a different result than
adding them together, anyway?

------
MrEnigma
Title makes it sound like security issues. But really it's just a list of
'improvements' you can make. Fun.

